# Linksys Router on Virgin Media??



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi all,

Trying to set a Linksys WRT54GL wireless router up on my friends iMac. I don't seem to able to find anything on the net about what the router settings should be. Has anyone got any ideas or a brief list of settings that has set a wireless router up on Virgin Media?

Basically the existing modem works fine but when I plug it into the router, then plug the router into the iMac I don't get anything. Can see the router as I can get onto the web set up app but am just a bit flummoxed as to settings.

Can't seem to see anything on the Virgin site. They probably want you to use their own kit

Thanks

James


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Big Massive URL to copy and paste ALERT!!

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/lin ... _topview=1


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Saint - thanks so much mate - looks just like what I'll need!

Cheers


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

wierd I have a linksys that was originally set up with windows and virgin. when I got my mac it detected all the settings automatically. litterally didn't have to do anything other than enter the passcode for my WPA security.......


----------



## benstokes (18 d ago)

Hi
I am Ben Stokes . Hope you are doing good. I am a Guest blogger and share my life experiences here.

I faced past issues in my device while login into *http://tplinkrepeater.net*. Then TP Link Repeater US experts help me out to fix those issues in the easiest way. Thanks for their quick support. If anyone faces these kinds of issues. contact them. They are very quick and give fast services.
If you need contact them now!!


----------

